# Feeding my cockapoo pup



## jak (Feb 10, 2019)

hi all 

It has taken my wife and I over a year to get the right puppy and are now
a few weeks away from collecting our brand new puppy Barney, we are new dog owners having just retired , I have read lots of ways to feed our new arrival but can I ask for advice on the best method/s based on experience . We are leaning towards dried food but I want to be really sure it is the best nutritionally .

Thanks


----------



## Sbmpw (Jul 16, 2019)

I fed my puppy dry food. Took me a while to settle on a good nutritional food. I found a web site that gave nutritional values to lots of different foods. I settled on Eden. It’s around 96% nutritional and I get it delivered to my door which is great. Enjoy your puppy, it’s hard work but worth it really.


----------



## Bootiful Boy (Aug 17, 2019)

I fed my pup taste of wild puppy biscuits and wolf of wilderness junior wet food exactly what he was being fed when I first brought him home as not to change his routine as it suited him.He then developed food allergies so it took me weeks of trial and error to find find a food he can tolerate but also enjoys to eat. I now feed Pipers Farm venison and beef pet mince with veg and biscuits,he loves it,and has his weight checked every month.Enjoy every moment with Barney they are such beautiful forever friends.


----------



## srp2752 (Jan 28, 2020)

*A mix of wet and dry food*

Our breeder was feeding our puppy a mix of dry and wet food, so she gave us a can of the wet food to give it to him over a week, and a small bag of the dry food to mix it with to transition him into his new food. This is when you decided if you just want to feed him dry food, wet food, or a mix. We decided to keep him on the mix, with mostly dry food, with a spoon or two of the wet to make it enticing. We are using the same brand the breeder was using for the dry, and we changed the wet one.

- Black Gold Explorer Puppy Formula Dry Dog Food, 40-lb bag
- NutriSource Lam and Rice Formula

At 2 months old, he wasn't interested in any treats or chicken even. So just keep an eye on your pup to make sure he eats.


----------



## jak (Feb 10, 2019)

Thank you for the advice , I will research those suppliers and hopefully get it right first time . I will do updates on progress after we have Barney at home .

Could I ask if getting life time insurance or yearly insurance, which do you do and what you think is best ??

Thank you once again


----------



## Sbmpw (Jul 16, 2019)

I’ve taken annual insurance but it’s got to be your choice, lifetime or yearly. 
I have joined the vets care scheme which covers vacations,treatments,health checks and discounts on other treatments like neutering.


----------



## srp2752 (Jan 28, 2020)

I'm in the USA and we have Trupanion, which we pay month by month. We got it because puppies will eat anything they find on the floor, ANYTHING. They are little garbage eaters. It's best if you get it right away. If he eats something like metal (happened to us) or pieces of a broken mirror (happened to my brother in law's puppy) it can get really expensive.


----------



## ilovemydoodle (May 30, 2020)

I feed a mix of wet & dry foods. I stay away from chicken, beef, lamb, pork, & peas because most cockapoos are allergic. My baby is one of them. He eats fish & fruit, duck or rabbit based wet/dry foods.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Hope your pup is now home and settling in well - as for insurance life time is the best and do not shop around and change companies once you have it as you may then find the slight limp you mentioned in passing as a pup gets counted as a pre-existing condition if your dog goes on to develop any joint problems later in life.

In the UK I use PetPlan lifetime cover taken out when I first get a dog. They have covered many thousands over the years with no issues. Not always the cheapest to start with but no huge hikes in premium either.


----------

